
Bill and Melinda Gates – Nine Things We Learned in the Past Year - rmason
https://www.gatesnotes.com/2019-Annual-Letter?WT.mc_id=02_22_2019_03_AL2019_MG-PF_&WT.tsrc=MGPF&fbclid=IwAR3ZfNM8pG2wE5JoMpqhOYaxTcnBvRT7W_XBS2VdMY2ghRdasqYJCDlCv2Q
======
grzm
Previously (9 days ago, 176 points, over 100 comments) :
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19149100](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19149100)

